
Windows 10 October 2018 Update re-released - Dinux
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/11/13/resuming-the-rollout-of-the-windows-10-october-2018-update/#BReSzdwduXGegsqW.97
======
ericand
I've been using Chromebooks more and more where upgrades are almost
transparent. When I go back to my macbook (haven't been on windows for a
while), I'm surprised how disruptive upgrades are. I'll trade far fewer OS
features for a seamless upgrade experience any day. I wonder if these OS
developers realize the UX implications.

~~~
precurse
I'm in the same boat as you. I use a work Chromebook at home and new MBP with
touchbar _shudder_ at work.

I love how "updating" the Chromebook is a simple restart. It's quite literally
seconds to be back to where I was previously before the update.

I keep putting off OSX Updates since they can sometimes take 10-30 minutes and
the machine becomes unusable during that time.

